# 3 Điều giúp bạn nhận biệt đèn ngủ gốm sứ Bát Tràng chuẩn hãng



## gomsubaokhanh (8/12/21)

Khi mua một vật dụng trong nhà, ai cũng mong muốn sở hữu những vật phẩm tốt nhất. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ chia sẻ bí kíp phân biệt đèn gốm để bàn chuẩn Bát Tràng, giúp bạn có những lựa chọn tốt nhất khi mua đồ gia dụng.

Phân biệt đèn gốm để bàn Bát Tràng qua hoa văn

Đối với đồ sứ, đặc biệt là gốm Bát Tràng, bạn có thể phân biệt được sứ Bát Tràng chính hãng hay đồ Trung Quốc kém chất lượng qua yếu tố đường nét. Bởi đèn gốm để bàn làm từ Bát Tràng luôn có đặc trưng rất dễ nhận biết.

Dòng đèn gốm để bàn xuất xứ Bát Tràng hầu hết được làm hoàn toàn thủ công trong tất cả các công đoạn từ tạo hình cho đến chế tác hoa văn. Chính vì thế, giữa các sản phẩm, dù rất đẹp nhưng lại không thể giống hệt nhau.






Các đường nét hoa văn tỉ mỉ, uyển chuyển thanh đậm rõ ràng. Khi mua hàng, bạn có thể kiểm tra và so sánh để phân biệt được gốm Bát Tràng chuẩn.

Còn đối với các loại đèn gốm kém chất lượng, chất gốm thường được sản xuất với quy trình kém, thu gọn nguồn nguyên liệu để lấy được lợi nhuận cao. Bên cạnh đó, họa tiết thường dán đề can sau đó hấp nhiệt nhẹ để màu sắc in lên sản phẩm.

Cách làm này giúp cho giá thành sản phẩm rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với khi làm hoàn toàn bằng tay. Hoa văn ban đầu rất sặc sỡ, trông đẹp mắt với độ đều đặn y hệt nhau. Tuy nhiên chúng sẽ bị nhòe và mờ đi theo thời gian.

Để phân biệt được các sản phẩm đèn gốm để bàn vẽ tay hay in đề can, bạn chỉ cần sờ tay vào hoa văn để cảm nhận. Hoa văn trên các sản phẩm dán đề can có độ sần, gờ nổi lên nhẹ so với nền gốm của đèn. Còn các sản phẩm làm và được vẽ thủ công mịn và tiệp với màu men.

Phân biệt đèn gốm để bàn Bát Tràng qua màu sắc

Các vật phẩm gốm sứ Trung Quốc nói chung thường có màu sắc rực rỡ, đa dạng. Các sắc màu lúc mới mua về tươi sáng tựa màu sơn mài như đỏ, vàng…. Tuy nhiên, nung trên nền nhiệt thấp nên độ bền màu không cao, có khả năng phai mờ theo thời gian.

Với đèn gốm để bàn được sản xuất từ Bát Tràng, sản phẩm thường mang sắc màu đặc trưng của xứ gốm nơi đây. Màu sắc trang nhã, gần gũi, đơn giản với cuộc sống hàng ngày như huyết dụ, xanh lam các sắc độ, xanh non, màu đại thanh....

Xem thêm: Phân biệt đèn gốm để bàn chính hãng Bát Tràng


----------

